# Tv primero quema fusible luego no enciende



## mitsurugi (Jun 14, 2013)

Buenas.
Tengo una tele pioneer sv-25i con chasis philips 2b: http://obsoletetellyemuseum.blogspot...hassis-2b.html
aqui hay un pdf de averias frecuentes: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...SSIS 2B.html
Aqui el diagrama: http://www.ddrservice.net/files/TV-Set/philips/philips chassis  2b.pdf
Desde hace 1 año mas o menos se veia una pequeña mancha de magnetismo arriba a la izquierda y la tv hace un pequeño zumbido.
El caso es que el otro dia se apago sin mas. La desmonte y vi que tenia un fusible quemado. Cambie el fusible y probe a encender, pero volvio a quemarlo. Tras leer por la red, pense que podria ser el ptc, asi que lo desmonte y lo cambie, tambien aproveche para cambiar 2 condensadores que tenian muy mala pinta y al montarlo todo y darle a encender no hace absolutamente nada, ni quema fusible ni enciende ni hace ningun ruido aparente... ¿que podria hacer? llevo revisando todas las conexiones y todo parece estar bien puesto. Soy un ignorante de electronica y no se me ocurre mas, me da pena porque esta tele lleva toda la vida con nosotros y si no soy capaz de repararla terminara en la basura...
Estoy incluso pensando que pueda ser el interruptor de encendido que se haya ¿quemado? pero no soy capaz a sacarlo....
Gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2013)

pues mide en el capasitor mas gordo de la fuente si tienes tensión,puede que este rota una resistencia que esta  inmediatamente después de los diodos(puente diodos) 
da mas datos,que mediste,de otra forma ya estaríamos adivinando


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2013)

Amigo porque dices, "sino soy capaz de repararla terminara en la basura", pues tienes al menos una alternativa mas, un servicio técnico.


----------



## mitsurugi (Jun 14, 2013)

En realidad no medi nada, me limite a cambiar esos 3 componentes. Descarto llevarla a un tecnico porque es un monitor crt con casi 30 años y ya se jubilaria de no poder repararlo yo.
El chasis es tipo a este: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EnAYMXiJdBM/TWLZ4HoxG_I/AAAAAAAAGNk/YL4xQdSwYi0/s1600/IMG_3986.jpg
entonces dices que debo encender el monitor (aunque no se encienda el led de power) y ¿debo medir el condensador mas gordo que esta al lado del transformador de lineas (flyback)? Para ello que debo tocar el positivo y negativo con el polimetro en modo voltaje corriente continua y ¿ver el voltaje que manda? ¿cuanto deberia marcar? 
Soy bastante novato en la electronica pero si me hechais una mano, seguro conseguire hacer todo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2013)

Amigo mitsurugi, no subestimo tus conocimientos, pero llevar a cabo una reparacion de esa magnitud, y añadir a eso practicamente 0% experiencia, puedes dañar el instrumento y peor aun, pones en riesgo tu vida. Si tu eleccion es continuar, 
te recomiendo utilizar un transformador relacion 1:1, con ello aislas el chasis, del potencial electrico de red respecto de tierra. Luego, se procede a identificar la falla segun el sintoma, para empezar, si el Tv no presenta ninguna actividad, la busqueda de falla, es secuencial, y se comienza desde la toma de energia, hasta el ultimo elemento encargado de alimentar al equipo, Bien, para empezar se procede a; corroborar el estado integro del cable de alimentacion, luego verificar conectores o elementos insertos en la placa PCB, fusible, interruptor si posee, hasta la etapa rectificadora y filtrado principal, a partir de aqui, la busqueda es compleja y requiere conocimientos en la materia, ademas el plano electrico es de suma ayuda.


----------

